# Pokemon Yellow Gary Missingno?



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hate my Pokemon Yellow rom. First, I battled the Elite Four, and when I got to Gary, he had all dead pokemon, so he sent a glitch pokemon (Something with a D, Q, E, and A in it) with no moves that was asleep and burned. When it woke up, the game froze because it couldn't use any moves because it didn't have any (Gary, there is such thing called Struggle, ever heard of it?). I reset the game, and then it started inside the Safari Zone. I exited out of the Safari Zone, and the guy asked me if I wanted to play even though I was coming FROM the Safari Zone! I say no, then I just go do random stuff, but then the PA thing says "Time's Up!" and I get back to the Safari Zone. There are numbers everywhere I look when I exit out of the Safari Zone. Its like the person in the game is trapped in the binary code, only with numbers 0-9. How do I fix this horrible mess?
EDIT: Here are some pictures:


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

Get a different ROM, there is something wrong with that one.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't want to because
---
1. I'm too lazy to
2. I play other games
3. Most of my computer is filled with hacks and stuff (I cannot live without my DS, which I have transformed into some random do-it-all device with the hacks and utilities.)


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> I don't want to because
> ---
> 1. I'm too lazy to
> 2. I play other games
> 3. Most of my computer is filled with hacks and stuff (I cannot live without my DS, which I have transformed into some random do-it-all device with the hacks and utilities.)


...What do the last 2 have anything to do with getting another rom?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> helloworld12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing what so ever. He's just lazy.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, you either get another ROM, or don't beat Yellow. Couple of choices.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That means so much to me!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2011)

Get a new ROM or GTFO.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Why would he get a new rom? The one he has is probably the best one out there.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Why would he get a new rom? The one he has is probably the best one out there.


That's true, he effortlessly got to Missingno. and Glitch City.


----------



## lilto89 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have you tried validating the ROM with GoodGBX or some other tool? You can find the GoodTools at www.allgoodthings.us.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

lilto89 said:
			
		

> Have you tried validating the ROM with GoodGBX or some other tool? You can find the GoodTools at www.allgoodthings.us.


Oh, its valid alright; very valid. I agree, this rom was the best one I could find. The rest were more glitchier than this one (especially for my R4). Does this have to do with Lameboy? Maybe Lameboy glitched it up? IDK I'm not that old enough to understand the technical problem of why its glitched


----------



## The_Hulkster (Apr 20, 2011)

The save file is corrupt. Or at least, that's what used to happen with the original games when you encountered a missingno.

You had to start all over if it really messed up the game.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Well, you either get another ROM, or don't beat Yellow. Couple of choices.


Choice 1: NO WAY!!!
Choice 2: My rom didn't even have a save before but I ended up starting in front of the Elite Four anyway! I repeat, I DID NOT HAVE A POKEMON YELLOW SAVE (OR EEPROM SAVE) AT ALL BUT I STILL ENDED UP STARTING AT THOSE TWO PLACES 
did I get a hack version or what?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

The_Hulkster said:
			
		

> The save file is corrupt. Or at least, that's what used to happen with the original games when you encountered a missingno.
> 
> You had to start all over if it really messed up the game.


FOR THE LAST TIME, I DID NOT HAVE A SAVE FILE BEFORE GETTING THE ROM. EVEN THOUGH I DIDN'T HAVE A SAVE I STILL ENDED UP STARTING AT THE ELITE FOUR AND SAFARI ZONE.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Apr 20, 2011)

Most likely you got either a hacked version or you sir, are in fact a troll.

*Posts merged*



			
				helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> The_Hulkster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you finally decided to write it all in caps, it was darn hard to read.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 20, 2011)

Instead of posting you could just download another rom and use ur save file..
it takes the same time you know


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

The_Hulkster said:
			
		

> Most likely you got either a hacked version or you sir, are in fact a troll.


Probably both.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> The_Hulkster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:| I got a hacked version, so you can't call me a troll. I didn't realize it said as a TINY side note that the game is a hack version. Atleast rename it to some other name and call it a hack! And you can't blame me for not seeing that because I'm not in high school... or college or whatever


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got into hacking 3 years before I was in high school and started playing hacks years before that, I don't think it's any excuse, age doesn't constitute for perception.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

So that means its ok to hack at age 11?
*EDIT* No duh, but I learned by myself in like 2008 or something when I first got my R4DS.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> So that means its ok to hack at age 11?


Yes, I don't see why not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2011)

I found a working, normal Pokemon yellow ROM in 2 minutes.
You're either stupid, a troll or both.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I found a working, normal Pokemon yellow ROM in 2 minutes.
> You're wither stupid, a troll or both.


Well I wouldn't call him stupid...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk but I just noticed you spelled either wrong. First thing, I'm not a troll because I never EVER lie to anyone (unless its a white lie), but I can be stupid at times and its funny stupid, not real stupid.
Oh BTW BobTheJoeBob, you spelled either wrong just to let you know


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say you never lie unless it's a white lie, but a lie's a lie.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 20, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed the typo as soon as I posted it. (I fail at proof reading)
But seriously, it was extremely easy to find.
I typed into google: "Pokemon Yellow Rom Download"
And downloaded from the first link. What did you type in?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> helloworld12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but white lies are good. Bad lies are bad. OK anyways what is that missingno thing called? The one with the D, Q, E, and A?


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 20, 2011)

DUDE, GIMME THAT R0M!

OK, just kidding, but I'm seriously intrigued by this.  It sounds like a R0M corrupter was used on only some parts of the R0M.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 20, 2011)

I think you need to blow into your cartridge /joke.
On-topic: Missingno is hard to find, your lucky you got a rom with it.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> DUDE, GIMME THAT R0M!
> 
> OK, just kidding, but I'm seriously intrigued by this.  It sounds like a R0M corrupter was used on only some parts of the R0M.


I can't really find the rom online anymore. The place I got it is disabled or something. They probably deleted it or something. I guess I'll just keep the rom as an "artifact"


----------



## Chaz. (Apr 20, 2011)

Well this is sounding more and more like a troll and a fake like none other.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 20, 2011)

I still do have the rom. 
Trolling is for squares. I'm a triangle (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> I still do have the rom.
> Trolling is for squares. I'm a triangle (
> 
> 
> ...


What is a triangle but a square minus one angle.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fine, then I'm a circle (NO angles!)


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

You wanna make an IPS patch out of the differences between the good ROM and the hacked one, and give the patch to us? Would be interesting to see.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

How? 
I'm not very skilled in patching ROMS


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 21, 2011)

Fake and gay. That's just a stock Glitch City photo and why would your Pikachu's be level 5 at the E. 4?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Fine, then I'm a circle (NO angles!)
> What is a circle but a square with no angles.
> QUOTE(helloworld12321 @ Apr 20 2011, 08:14 PM) How?
> I'm not very skilled in patching ROMS


You don't need any skill at all to patch a rom.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> How?
> I'm not very skilled in patching ROMS
> 
> QUOTE(helloworld12321 @ Apr 21 2011, 02:47 AM) I don't want to because
> ...



Herp.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Fake and gay. That's just a stock Glitch City photo and why would your Pikachu's be level 5 at the E. 4?


It was an example!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

The Missingno Gary has is Q      . It has no moves, its asleep AND burnt, and... well... its a Missingno.

*Posts merged*

Should I just create a .zip folder containing the ROM and the save file it made? Or just the rom?


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 21, 2011)

Either an obvious troll, or incredibly stupid.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

DarkMystery, I'm willing to post the rom!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> Either an obvious troll, or incredibly stupid.


Haven't you been reading the other posts. I AM NOT A TROLL!!! I'm not stupid either. It's really ticking me off that no one believes that I am telling the truth!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 21, 2011)

Note: I do not condone the posting of ROMs, I am curious about the glitch though. If the 3DS gets hacked, I am officially quitting piracy.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 21, 2011)

You DON'T post ROMs around, am I clear? Next time someone requires one, or someone says that it's gonna upload it, you're gonna get a warn AND a suspension.

I'm not closing this thread yet since there's some interest in this so-called "hack", so I'm gonna leave this open for a while.

Stay in topic, do not spam, and DO NOT talk about roms.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, sorry. Can I post a video of the ROM though? It shows what happened to my rom while battling the Elite Four.


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 21, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I'm not closing this thread yet since there's some interest in this so-called "hack", so I'm gonna leave this open for a while.



There isn't really a 'hack'. He won't share any info in/about the ROM, and 'suddenly' all ROM links of him are down except he's got the rom.

Troll harder.


----------



## HunterJ (Apr 21, 2011)

all thats happened to his game is a simple missingno error, i got this on my yellow rom once. all i did was get the rom from the site i downloaded it from and replaced the file, it then saved


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

Again, if you really want to share, just make an IPS patch from the 'hacked' ROM compared against the proper ROM. IPS patches can be uploaded freely here.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know how to use the IPS patcher; it has no instructions.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been doing that...
I have a recorded video about my ROM and the Elite Four. I don't know how to post it, though.


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Darkmystery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too hard.

1. Make an account on YouTube.
2. Click upload video.
3. Upload your video.
4. Copy link and paste here.

I, too, doubt this claim's validity.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok thanks
*Edit*: IT TAKES FOREVER FOR ONE VIDEO TO UPLOAD!!! I have no patience


----------



## Law (Apr 21, 2011)

make it smaller with the magic of VIDEO ENCODING

If your video of a gameboy game is bigger than 20MB you're doing something wrong.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> I don't know how to use the IPS patcher; it has no instructions.


-Download LunarIPS
-Click Create IPS patch
-The first file you need to choose is the proper Yellow ROM
-The second file you choose is the glitched ROM
-The third prompt is what you want to name the patch as; by default just hitting save at this point works.

Pretty straightforward instructions, and LunarIPS even guides you through it. From there, just upload the patch to someplace like Mediafire.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I already have a video ready and uploading.
If the video isn't enough proof, i'll make the patch


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> make it smaller with the magic of VIDEO ENCODING
> 
> If your video of a gameboy game is bigger than 20MB you're doing something wrong.


Mine is 4MB for some reason.


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Darkmystery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trololololololololoololololololololo


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know how to upload it! I was just asking HOW I should post the video. I didn't know if you could link a video in your computer to a post


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

Eh, a lot of emulators have an AVI recording tool built in these days. I'll buy that much, but I'm not quite ready to believe it's not just trolling.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

i wont be here to answer questions for a while im logging off


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 21, 2011)

Trolls gonna troll, I guess. Unless there's solid proof - including a video and IPS patch - in 24 hours, I think it'll be time to just move on. IMO this is faker than Pokemon Black (GB).


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Doesn't anyone have patience? 
Its still uploading and idk why its taking time


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Its was uploading, but now it stopped at 54%
What do I do?


----------



## Law (Apr 21, 2011)

Take a screenshot of the upload process

Make sure the screenshot also shows notepad open saying "I'M NOT LYING GUYS"


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

NVM its loading


----------



## The_Hulkster (Apr 21, 2011)

A 4 MB video should be uploaded by now. Or are you on a 14.4K modem?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is actually 328 MB. IDK why it said 4MB first in the properties tab >:|


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't seem to show the picture. The pic won't upload to the post


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

Look at what? I see no video...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Look at what? I see no video...


I don't think you read properly. _It is still uploading as I type. One thing is that it froze at 54%. Now it is uploading but at a snail's pace. From what it looks like, it'll prob be ready at 1:30 in EST_


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I did read properly. I thought perhaps it might have finished or something since then. Since it has been some posts since you have said you were uploading...

You never updated us to whether it has been finished or if it has started moving again.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK, but you have to be patient. The video is worth more than it is taking to upload


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm crying so hard right now. I don't now why, but I still believe that you are trolling at the speed of light xD we will never see a video (I think xD)


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh yes you will.
If you don't, my screen name is not Helloworld12321.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Oh yes you will.
> If you don't, my screen name is not Helloworld12321.


But it isn't, your screen name is "helloworld12321".  I guess that means we'll never see it.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It was originally supposed to be Helloworld12321 but I didn't capitalize h because I liked helloworld12321 better.

*Posts merged*

As of current time, uploading is 80%. YAY!!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

A quick reminder.
The game freezes partly before I go fight Gary because... well... his Q Triangle whatever thing is annoying.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

After thinking a bit, I really don't KNOW what kind of Missingno Gary has. I searched it on Google but nothing came up. What do you think D    is?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

This is why they made an edit button...

You just QUADRUPLE posted dude.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 21, 2011)

Please don't double/triple post.
It's not encouraged here.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Take a screenshot of the upload process
> 
> Make sure the screenshot also shows notepad open saying "I'M NOT LYING GUYS"


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

If you noticed his merged posts, it's FOUR posts in a row. I have never, ever seen anyone posts that many times in a row. >_>


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 21, 2011)

what about the video? even with a 14.4k modem it would be uploaded by now...


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

Also, _*Stop calling Blue/Green "Gary".  Gary is only in ONE Pokemon game, and that's Pokemon Puzzle League.*_


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> what about the video? even with a 14.4k modem it would be uploaded by now...


I'm waiting for it to finalize, then I'll post it. 
I have a picture but I don't know how to share it. It says, SEE I'M NOT LYING, GUYS AND GIRLS and shows my upload process. 
How do I post it to prove I'm not trolling?


----------



## Law (Apr 21, 2011)

upload it to imgur

take the direct link (ends in the file extension of the image) and place it between


```
[img][/img]
```


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

Didn't he already upload images in the first posts? Why does he not know how to all of a sudden?


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 21, 2011)

Ninj'd


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

BTW, here's a pick from Bulbapedia depicting said Missingno.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok...


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 21, 2011)

that too schlupi and just to explain him:

1-go to www.tinypic.com
2-upload image
3- post on gba temp like this 
4-???
5- PROFIT!

DARN IT! GOT NINJA'D


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

Missingno. comes in all shapes and sizes... What a sexy beast.

I wanna go play Blue and Yellow again (FUCK RED lol jk OMG STFU) to get me some of dat ass...


EDIT: Even EASIER than what you guys are saying, he could have uploaded it to the Gbatemp image hosting service and it would have coded it for him (just so he knows next time).


----------



## Law (Apr 21, 2011)

Wasn't it at 54% before I told you to take the screenshot?

Why is it all of a sudden hardly uploaded anything?

(I know why, it's because you renamed a random 400MB video POKEMON.AVI and started to upload it)


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Ok...







You don't need anything to prove to us you're not a troll, because lying and trolling are 2 different things, though they can be the same in some cases.  Plus, we can easily refute said evidence as fake (though it's probably not).  All we will need is the video.  Just ignore the name calling.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 21, 2011)

well, he said it was at 54% when the other user asked him to post... and now its almost on start? plus a 400mb video? could he not convert it to take less space? >.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BTW, here's a pick from Bulbapedia depicting said Missingno.


The yellow missingno there looks pretty similar to the missingno Blue/Green had (Machomuu, I didn't say Gary this time).
Why does this keep happening to me?!!!




I've been trying to get the picture of the Missingno but the screen keeps turning purple!


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

Err... that video is only A MINUTE AND FORTY TWO SECONDS LONG.

How is it... NO, HOW *THE HELL* is it almost FOUR HUNDRED MB?

EDIT: Also, it's probably something to do with your shitty choice of media player. Try VLC media player, it has a screenshot function built in to it.

Also, I noticed you didn't respond to people and their things they said...

Well... if Machomuu didn't already beat me to it I would have some Phoenix Wright related thing to throw at you... but now it is his thing so nevermind. lol.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 21, 2011)

trololololololololololololo. please, don't waste your precious time in this thread.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Err... that video is only A MINUTE AND FORTY TWO SECONDS LONG.
> 
> How is it... NO, HOW *THE HELL* is it almost FOUR HUNDRED MB?
> 
> ...


No no no, I recorded it using VBA. There is an AVI recording feature, so I used that. 
And I have VLC player but I wasn't using it so...


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, if all else fails, use VLC.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I always use VLC, but the same thing was happening (the purple screen) happened in VLC, Windows Media 
Player, and RealPlayer. 
Grumble grumble


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> I always use VLC, but the same thing was happening (the purple screen) happened in VLC, Windows Media
> Player, and RealPlayer.
> Grumble grumble


...Tell me, how did you capture this video?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> helloworld12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VBA... It has an AVI recording thing.
I captured the picture with Print Screen and Paint


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this, you send me a patch of the Yellow rom and I'll post a video of it.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> helloworld12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My video is just about ready to post
Your services are not required as of instant


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

Your screenshot says otherwise. But ok.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know if this is posted yet, but why don't you try *flying* to another city?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Why?
I'm an 11 year old I'm not going to fly into Wonderland because you posted it...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Why?
> I'm an 11 year old I'm not going to fly into Wonderland because you posted it...



TROLL response. 

If you are not trolling you would have seen he was OBVIOUSLY talking about IN THE GAME.

Come on now....


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What do you mean?
Fly to Celadon or something?
That doesn't work, either.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

If you're in Glitch City, fly should always work... it's the ONLY way out without restarting the game.

Now that you can't get your facts straight.... here's a completely unrelated video to lighten the mood before the flood of Pokenoobs burn you at the stake for lying.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32UGD0fV45g[/youtube]


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 21, 2011)

It should work, because that's how I got out when _I_ was trapped in "glitch city".

Edit: Well I guess Schlupi beat me to it...


----------



## omegasoul6 (Apr 21, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posted 12 Minutes Ago,Fail troll is fail


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you were talking about Glitch City (the city of numbers) I just fly to get out of there.
Yes, I do
*EDIT* You can think I'm a troll, but I have proof...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> It should work, because that's how I got out when _I_ was trapped in "glitch city".



Lol beat you to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah. When you're in Glitch City Fly is able to work. I have never heard of it not working in any instance, besides people saving IN Glitch City and having issues.


EDIT: MORE unrelated video to calm your nerves:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK6vmgf9UQA[/youtube]


Ahhh... such a soothing voice.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

Really? I come back half an hour later and still no video posted?

BULLSHIT.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 21, 2011)

Enough with this crap. Thread closed.


----------

